
World of Warcraft discovers XSS - sillysaurus3
https://www.reddit.com/r/wow/comments/4rhrxu/some_weird_crazy_stuff_going_on_with_a_scam_that/
======
j_s
Someone discovered the default functions called on every chat message can be
swapped out to process scripts remotely. I'm interested to see if Blizzard
does anything to fix this and what the timeline will be for the resolution.

[http://us.battle.net/wow/en/forum/topic/20745644941?page=1](http://us.battle.net/wow/en/forum/topic/20745644941?page=1)

[https://gist.github.com/Sharparam/11a3cddeaa51aa11dde69b4690...](https://gist.github.com/Sharparam/11a3cddeaa51aa11dde69b46908bccd7)

